# I am in love.......



## Angelfishsolo (22 May 2009)

OMG I am in love Van Nicholas bikes

I have some money coming my way and so I may well treat myself to one of these.


----------



## Mike Rudkin (22 May 2009)

er-they look suspiciously like road bikes :-)


----------



## Angelfishsolo (22 May 2009)

oops meant this one http://vannicholas.com/WbmBikeHome....pVMY5vyWvXmml8ncjcD2ODc5Zhxgs1jcgN+SJCPU8/m4=


Mike Rudkin said:


> er-they look suspiciously like road bikes :-)


----------



## Losidan (26 May 2009)

Sensual....The Zion model pic is giving me movements in the trouser region


----------



## Cubist (26 May 2009)

Losidan said:


> Sensual....The Zion model pic is giving me movements in the trouser region



Pure off-road hardtail porn?
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ELITE-SUPER-HPT_id_31065_.htm

and you'll get change from £8K


----------



## 02GF74 (26 May 2009)

why is ghe top tube curvered? surely pointless?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (27 May 2009)

It's all to do with the feel.


02GF74 said:


> why is ghe top tube curvered? surely pointless?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (27 May 2009)

I have actually come to my senses a little and now have my sights set on this Cube Reaction - K18 2009


----------



## Cubist (27 May 2009)

Yep, definitely getting moist.............. red or black?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (27 May 2009)

Black, anodised B)


Cubist said:


> Yep, definitely getting moist.............. red or black?


----------



## Cubist (28 May 2009)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Black, anodised


----------



## 24HourDog (28 May 2009)

Black anodised with white forks?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (28 May 2009)

Noooooooooo. All black bar the silver of the front suspension and the text on the frame.


24HourDog said:


> Black anodised with white forks?


----------



## mr Mag00 (28 May 2009)

yumm on all the above bikes, wish had known of those before my purchase a few yeras a go. straight to the top of my wish list


----------



## Angelfishsolo (28 May 2009)

Oh believe me there are still part sof my brain that want to get a higher spec'd bike  but rationality is winning at the moment. 


mr Mag00 said:


> yumm on all the above bikes, wish had known of those before my purchase a few yeras a go. straight to the top of my wish list


----------



## bonk man (10 Jun 2009)

I have a Van Nic Amazon cross bike and it is great off road, better than my Cannondale going up hill and not far behind going down

I used it all winter for night rides on the hills and it didn't chuck me off once even on the rocky stuff.. good bikes them Van Nics.


----------



## StirlingCrispin (25 Jun 2009)

Buy the Van Nicolas!!!!
I've got an Airborne Lancaster and it is awesome. I've ridden many other top-end hardtails, which rode well, and used to get replaced every year or so, but the Airborne just has me grinning like a maniac and wanting to go FASTER!!!!
That said, the Lynskey here is giving me lust:
http://www.singletrackworld.com/2009/06/fresh-goods-14/


----------

